# Oki Pro7411WT Printer & Wow 7.8 Self Weeding Paper



## DeanoLaBam (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi Everyone, 

I have recently purchased the Oki Pro7411WT LED white toner printer and I am using the Wow 7.8 self weeding transfer paper. All was going well until recently, cracks started to appear in some of the darker colours. This was prior to pressing the design onto a garment, but the cracks:confused obviously shows once pressed. Can anybody advise as to what could be causing this?

Thanks in advance

Dean


----------

